# Got 5200 on your hands?



## ul412al (Oct 2, 2007)

Anyone that has used 5200 on their boat knows it gets everywhere. Even with gloves it will get on your hands. Simple solution I found - WD40! It makes 5200 fall off like butter.



Now, if we can find a way to get WD40 off our hands - we are golden.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Muriatic acid works wonders for removing just about everything including wd-40


----------



## matthewy8 (Feb 5, 2008)

yep, dip your hands in that and they'll come out looking clean as a whistle. lol


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

WD-40...?! COOL - thanks for this tip!! I have been pouring acetone on my hands to get it off....WD-40 sounds much easier on the skin..


----------



## joe(Team Miss Emily) (Feb 3, 2008)

thanks thats pretty easy


----------

